# Regency Classic c34 blower



## brother1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a regency classic c34 gas stove in basement.I have never had a fan(blower) option installed.Due to changing life styles,I now need one.I contacted my local regency dealers and was told the fan option was 284.00 not including tax.Could not believe how expensive that was for a fan.Being a frugal and price conscience consumer,I began to look at after market fans.Well I am more confused then ever.Looked at rotom, ones held in magnetically, etc...If anyone has this stove and went after market, I would be very appreciative of any input.The stove has nutsets installed on bottom plate that are 2 1/4" x 14" and I have a rough opening of 13"x 5"x 6".The oem part number is 490-917.Thanks in advance for any input.Small $8.00 fan above stove working for now.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I own this stove with the factory fan kit and have installed many of them. 

The way it is designed to mount to the stove as well as all the anti-vibration rubbers, is specific. Its a dual cage designed to move a lot of air on high. Even low is nice.

The install itself is somewhat difficult as it has to go through the bottom. Its worse with a pedestal base then legs and a heat sheild because you can get better access throught the sheild as it comes apart.

The wiring is of proper length with the proper heat range thermo disc as well. Each unit will turn on the fan at different temperatures. If it is too premature the stove will not get up to temperature in return not burn as cleanly as it should. 

Specific types of kits are certified for specific units, so buy the proper kit. Replacement fans on their own are much cheaper but do not supply you with the proper switches, wiring and thermo disc.

I heat my main floor with this unit and would not be able to do it without the proper assembly.


HTH


----------



## brother1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks fire install for reply.My dealer did say he never had any luck with after market fans.Seems like regency holds there prices very steady on options for there units.As for the install.I removed the back plate(7 screws) and have alot of access room to work.It seems like an easy install because of my distance from wall to stove.Right now this stove heats my basement very well.I have a remote thermostat for temp control.My thinking is adding a fan would improve efficiency and over all better comfort level.I hear some people saying there fans do not move alot of air to make a difference.Do you run your fan all the time?  Does this fan make that big of a difference? What would your recommendation be? Sorry for all the questions,just trying to decide to make this investment


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats great that you have the distance from the wall to access the install from the back. Everytime i put one in an installed unit, its right at the clearance to combustibles which is close.

I use mine on low all the time, because the stove sits in the front corner of the house and is at a diagonal from the bedrooms, so the fan throws much more heat that way.

It will make it more efficient in a bigger area if you are trying to heat it and the seating arrangement is not too intimate to the stove. You dont want to fry sitting next to it with the fan on.

I recomend it for sure, you will be happy with the results if you dont want the unit running all the time to heat the same area the fan will in half the time. 

The run time with the fan off is a little over double to heat the same area, with a much hotter room where the stove is in my instance.

I believe the warranty on the fan is one year, so if it fails in that time, you will get a new one for free. Ask the dealer to be sure.

Keep it clean every year and you will have worry free operation.


----------



## brother1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks again fire install....Think I will make the investment.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

You're welcome

Good luck.


----------



## kbaker13 (Feb 1, 2011)

We sell a variety of aftermarket blower kits at http://www.fireplaceblowersonline.com at half the price of what most dealers are asking, and the kits are of equal quality as anything else you'll find.  So I don't necessarily agree that all aftermarket kits aren't worth looking into.  We even supply a number of dealers nationally.  

I agree with Install fire 1 that you'll want a fan kit specifically designed for this fireplace because of the nature in which the blower is mounted.  The factory blower looks very much like a GFK-160, which is a fantastic blower. I've attached your owner's manual below for reference.

http://www.regency-fire.com/Files/Manuals/C34-918-512.aspx


----------



## Install fire 1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Its not so much the blower itself, its more the mounting brackets, wiring and thermodisc is very specific

If you had an exisiting blower kit, then a replacement fan on its own is a different storey. 

Sorry about the confusion, i did in no way mean to knock replacement fans themselves.


----------

